# Uber spanking?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

The protected classes have been whining to their lamestream media enablers that no one wants to come to their dangerous crime infested neighborhoods to take them on $2.43 cent, wait 30 minute trips to the corner store while they shop, shoot the bull then take them back to the crib. So Uber is virtue signalling by punishing smart profitable drivers that have common sense.

This has been in the fake news all week.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


Can you please more clearly illustrate what you are trying to ask here? Are you stating that you would get less ride requests due to you driving in more desirable locales over that of less desirable ones? Common sense is at play here. If you are not accepting requests from the less desirable areas and only taking the ones you are more comfortable with, then yes, there is chance you will get less requests.

To me, you have the right to accept whatever requests you like. Uber is free to state whatever, but I have never heard of anyone getting deactivated for low acceptance rates.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s a damned shame that drivers are ignoring their community service responsibility.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


Did they say this over the phone support line, the hub, in an email or text? If you received written documentation, save it. You're an IC, and you have the right to decline rides. But Uber doesn't have to give you rides, especially with so many drivers.

How's your new (used car)?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's a damned shame that drivers are ignoring their community service responsibility.


Lol. Sure.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

I thought you were leaving California.

Quit being so picky and just accept all rides, you ant


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


Throttled!

The good news is that in California you guys have AB5 to protect you and guarantee you minimum wage.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Brush up your writing skills. We might understand you better and you'll be more employable.
> &#128077;


This isn't a literary site. And the OP also has a full-time job in addition to Uber, so he's employable. Stop knocking people down!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> drivers are ignoring their community service responsibility.


My responsibility is to pay my bills. To do that, I got to make a profit. I ain't making no profit driving 20 min. to no crime infested ' hood so I can take somebody to 1 of those Korean owned joints w/2" thick plexiglass & wait for them & briing them back & then have some Jr. thug throw rocks at my car all for $4



Invisible said:


> This isn't a literary site.


Really. You want good grammar? Oprah has a book club. Google it & sign up. I'm sure she'd love to have you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Really. You want good grammar? Oprah has a book club. Google it & sign up. I'm sure she'd love to have you.


Yep, the ones correcting grammar and composition are annoying.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

That's from using Cricket or Boost wireless instead of a name brand carrier.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Yep, the ones correcting grammar and composition are annoying.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't suppose you can prove any of that beyond opinion or myth? I reject all pool pings since 12/2; hasn't effected my other pings at all......Just saying.


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

Sick Duck said:


> I thought you were leaving California.
> 
> Quit being so picky and just accept all rides, you ant


What's an ant?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> What's an ant?


It's a mispronunciation of the word "Aunt" and I can't, for the life of me, figure out why people on here say it so much, unless we're all just related now.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> What's an ant?


Something meant to be stepped on, as it is annoying.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Something meant to be stepped on, as it is annoying.


@Steven Ambrose , have you considered a side-hustle in writing military history non-fiction?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> What's an ant?


Well...you see...

Take a chunk of food...

Drop it onto an Ant mound....

Stand back and watch the swarm...

Now...what does that remind you of...

See the correlation....8>)

Rakos








PS. Oh yes...they are yummy too...8>)


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This isn't a literary site. And the OP also has a full-time job in addition to Uber, so he's employable. Stop knocking people down!


LOL ... that's actually funny. @MiamiKid bashes drivers for bashing passengers but then does the same thing to drivers...... not that I'm disagreeing with the grammar comment....



PoorAssUberDriver said:


> What's an ant?


Check out all these "ants" Ubering around...... open the passenger app and you will see the ants looking for food.....












Greenfox said:


> So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


Do you have a screenshot of what they sent you that says this?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> LOL ... that's actually funny. @MiamiKid bashes drivers for bashing passengers but then does the same thing to drivers...... not that I'm disagreeing with the grammar comment....
> 
> Check out all these "ants" Ubering around...... open the passenger app and you will see the ants looking for food.....
> 
> ...


Haha. This site should be called Bashing UP.net


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

This has nothing to do with not picking up in the hood.
I drive in South Orange County, there are no hoods here, but I am getting these threats and actually being throttled if I decline these $2 rides.
The crisis for uber is that most Cali drivers are now doing what I am doing and those short rides are going over to Lyft where drivers are still being kept in the dark regarding the length of the ride.
Once Uber started losing market-share the alarm bells went off.
Only a small percentage of our rides are done in the hood, even when I get taken to LAX and decide to work the area for a while, most rides are in safe enough areas, Hollywood, Santa Monica, Glendale....
This hood problem is a fake problem, Uber has all of our GPS's locations, they know where the undesirable neighborhoods are, the algo is able to id the drivers that are avoiding the bad areas.
And truthfully who can fault a driver who does not want to be murdered.

The algo knows that if I am declining $2 rides in Newport, Laguna Beach, or Coto de Caza, it's only because it's a $2 ride.
The other day I droped off a rider at the John Wayne Airport and saw that the Que was only 15 cars deep, I never wait in the que because I have found it to be a waste of time, but I decided to get in the line to see if the new trip info was also available for outbound airport rides.
While I was waiting in the que I declined 3 short local hotel rides to the airport, all of them $2.
On the third decline I was bounced out of the que, I also got the threatening notice.
I had made it down to #2 in line but my new number was now #70.
There is not a bad neighborhood around SNA for miles.
I gave my iphone the bird and left John Wayne, so I still don't know if outbound airport rides also display ride info..

They are giving us ride info now only because their fear of AB5, but they don't want us to make business decisions based on this info.
Uber loves this new fake hood crisis, this gives them the ammo to use against all of us, not just the drivers that are in the vicinity of a hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Do you guys really have $2 minimum fares?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> This isn't a literary site. And the OP also has a full-time job in addition to Uber, so he's employable. Stop knocking people down!


Will continue calling out illiteracy and downright ghetto talk.

So, will stand by my statement that the OP would be more employable with better communication skills. Duh.

And the fact that he has a job has nothing to do with my statement. Comprehension issues?



[email protected] said:


> Do you guys really have $2 minimum fares?


Not me. But I'm on the preferred drivers plan. Which also includes a monthly residual. &#128513;
&#128077;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Not me. But I'm on the preferred drivers plan. Which also includes a monthly residual. &#128513;
> &#128077;


Oh, I see.. There are various "plans" you can choose from in Calif. Or they pick for you. Got it. Hope that doesn't come here. &#129488;


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I drive in South Orange County, there are no hoods here, but I am getting these threats and actually being throttled if I decline these $2 rides.
> The crisis for uber is most drivers are now doing what I am doing and those short rides are going over to Lyft where drivers are still being kept in the dark regarding the length of the ride.


Well, I don't have this problem in Utah. But in VA there certainly were "hoods". And they were literally a difference from turning left or right on a street. And these "hoods", 2 in particular were large subsidized projects. Each one had a rival gang. Shootings are a daily issue. I wasn't really afraid of who I was picking up or dropping off. I was more worried about being in the wrong place at the wrong time and taking a stray bullet. THAT was a very real possibility and fear as it happened all the time in these complexes. I avoided going there as much as possible.



KC[email protected] said:


> Do you guys really have $2 minimum fares?


$3 here is hard enough to take. I can't even imagine $2. Raping. And gas is $1.50+ there compared to here to add insult.



[email protected] said:


> Oh, I see.. There are various "plans" you can choose from in Calif. Or they pick for you. Got it. Hope that doesn't come here.


MiamiKid works... well... not CA lol.....


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Do you guys really have $2 minimum fares?


Minimum Uber fare here in Cali is $2.75, unless they have moved it up recently, and I think Lyft minimum is around $2.40
I haven't done a minimum since the new changes, anything less than $6 makes me yawn and then continue watching ******* videos.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> MiamiKid works... well... not CA lol.....


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I wasn't paying attention to who was posting, just thought the thread was about California. From my time lurking, I actually do know MiamiKid isn't from California, it took me a a few months to remember he wasn't in Miami...&#128513;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You want good grammar?


Yes. We live in a society. Certain rules exist to facilitate understanding. I ensure my posts are clear so folks will easily understand the ideas I'm conveying. Grammar and punctuation help.

If you don't care about being understood, what's the point of posting? Might as well just poop on a page and attach a pic of it!

"Ah I get it. Note the coiling and frayed ends. This guy's deep."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Well, I don't have this problem in Utah. But in VA there certainly were "hoods". And they were literally a difference from turning left or right on a street. And these "hoods", 2 in particular were large subsidized projects. Each one had a rival gang. Shootings are a daily issue. I wasn't really afraid of who I was picking up or dropping off. I was more worried about being in the wrong place at the wrong time and taking a stray bullet. THAT was a very real possibility and fear as it happened all the time in these complexes. I avoided going there as much as possible.
> 
> $3 here is hard enough to take. I can't even imagine $2. Raping. And gas is $1.50+ there compared to here to add insult.
> 
> MiamiKid works... well... not CA lol.....


Nope, not Cal for sure. Very content here in God's country.
&#128526;


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Gas is $2.25 here, and min fare is $3.19. How do you even break even with $2 trips?! That’s disrespectful


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Yes. We live in a society. Certain rules exist to facilitate understanding. I ensure my posts are clear so folks will easily understand the ideas I'm conveying. Grammar and punctuation help.
> 
> If you don't care about being understood, what's the point of posting? Might as well just poop on a page and attach a pic of it!
> 
> "Ah I get it. Note the coiling and frayed ends. This guy's deep."


You just gave me my idea of how I am gonna give notice to Uber that I am quitting with their poop gig.



[email protected] said:


> Oh, I see.. There are various "plans" you can choose from in Calif. Or they pick for you. Got it. Hope that doesn't come here. &#129488;


There is only 2 tiers in Cali, the old timers I believe are on the 20 percent commission plan.
All newer drivers pay 25 percent commission to Uber.
I don't know where the line is that separates old from new, I have been driving 2 years now and I am a 25 percenter.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

I reject all poo requests. Doesn’t really affect me. Case in point, last night got a poo request for min fare twice. Rejected it twice. I guess I was the only driver around because the pax then tried again with Lyft. I canceled so fast it made her head spin.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I wasn't paying attention to who was posting, just thought the thread was about California. From my time lurking, I actually do know MiamiKid isn't from California, it took me a a few months to remember he wasn't in Miami...&#128513;


... and, he's not a kid.



BadYota said:


> Gas is $2.25 here, and min fare is $3.19. How do you even break even with $2 trips?! That's disrespectful


... and gas is $3.20


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> ... and, he's not a kid.


My dad calls everyone younger than him a "kid", so that definition changes every day. There are some very old "kids" running around...&#129315;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jon77 said:


> Minimum Uber fare here in Cali is $2.75, unless they have moved it up recently, and I think Lyft minimum is around $2.40
> I haven't done a minimum since the new changes, anything less than $6 makes me yawn and then continue watching inappropriate site videos.


$2.29 in Houston.


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

Sick Duck said:


> I thought you were leaving California.
> 
> Quit being so picky and just accept all rides, you ant


From the way you talked in my post you seen like you're the little ANT my friend


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DowntownSac said:


> From the way you talked in my post you seen like you're the little ANT my friend


We all are, my friend.
We are all ants.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> What's an ant?


Look at the Riders app. The active cars in the area are driving around, like ants in an ANT Farm.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> This isn't a literary site.


No, and I hate to be on the same side as @MiamiKid (but I'm much less an ass than he is), but clear writing with grammar/spelling/punctuation etc. do matter.

If someone can't figure out what you're saying or have to read it 2-3 times then it detracts from whatever point you're trying to make.

It's upon the writer to make their point known clearly, not the reader to say "WTF does that mean?"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> No, and I hate to be on the same side as @MiamiKid (but I'm much less an ass than he is), but clear writing with grammar/spelling/punctuation etc. do matter.
> 
> If someone can't figure out what you're saying or have to read it 2-3 times then it detracts from whatever point you're trying to make.
> 
> It's upon the writer to make their point known clearly, not the reader to say "WTF does that mean?"


I guess I speak Fox then because I understood what the OP's point was when I first read it. I get your point, though and hahaha on the ass part.

Not everyone has writing skills, especially with how schools have been in the last few decades or so with the decline of them providing quality education.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I guess I speak Fox then because I understood what the OP's point was when I first read it. I get your point, though and hahaha on the ass part.
> 
> Not everyone has writing skills, especially with how schools have been in the last few decades or so with the decline of them providing quality education.


Was Newtothis referring to the OP? I didn't take it that way.

But, either way ... the fault for ignorance (especially these days) is on the ignorant.
There are programs that will correct grammar mistakes, mis-spellings and make suggestions -- and thereby teach.
In the US anyway, ignorance is a choice.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This isn't a literary site. And the OP also has a full-time job in addition to Uber, so he's employable. Stop knocking people down!


He's just a run-of-the-mill points scorer. Not worth bothering with!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Was Newtothis referring to the OP? I didn't take it that way.
> 
> But, either way ... the fault for ignorance (especially these days) is on the ignorant.
> There are programs that will correct grammar mistakes, mis-spellings and make suggestions -- and thereby teach.
> In the US anyway, ignorance is a choice.


I wasn't trying to hikack the OP's thread. Just tired of certain members who criticize other members writing skills or tear them apart. And the person I quoted mentioned the employability of the OP. Many industries don't require writing skills.

This site has turned to &#128169; in the last 6 months with too many trolls, socks and bullies and mean spiritedness. I know it's the internet but still. It doesn't have to always be so negative. Who cares if someone spelt a word wrong or didn't write so eloquently as others? I get why longtime members have left this site.



The Gift of Fish said:


> He's just a run-of-the-mill points scorer. Not worth bothering with!


It's.not just him. I read a thread today where someone made a legitimate point. That person then was made to be the "bad" guy. It's the division of the site in general. It use to be more cohesive and less attacking of each other. Isn't that the point of having mods to stop bullying? I'm done with my rant.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> It's.not just him. I read a thread today where someone made a legitimate point. That person then was mad to be the "bad" guy. It's the division of the site in general. It use to be more cohesive and less attacking of each other. Isn't that the point of having mods? I'm done with my rant.


I think the troll / point-scorer / moron count has always been high on this site. As you say, it's the internet. No IQ test or cognitive ability in any area required for admission.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think the troll / point-scorer / moron count has always been high on this site. As you say, it's the internet. No IQ test or cognitive ability in any area required for admission.


While it's been high, it's getting worse. I doubt I'm the only one noticing. And no human skills required either.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> While it's been high, it's getting worse. I doubt I'm the only one noticing. And no human skills required either.


I see what you mean, but I think for a lot of people these individuals are just noise.

And it says a lot about a person when all they have about them is attempts to try to score points off other people and to try to belittle them. I'm no psychologist but I think that these are people with massive inferiority complexes - normal people feel good about themselves when they do something good, whereas the trolls and the point scorers etc can only feel good about themselves when they try to put others down. I pity them more than anything.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's a damned shame that drivers are ignoring their community service responsibility.


speaking of, don't think I didn't see you decline my request last Tuesday!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> speaking of, don't think I didn't see you decline my request last Tuesday!!!


1.5xorbust is a common name.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> What's an ant?


See all those hands on the lower half? Those are ants.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see what you mean, but I think for a lot of people these individuals are just noise.
> 
> And it says a lot about a person when all they have about them is attempts to try to score points off other people and to try to belittle them. I'm no psychologist but I think that these are people with massive inferiority complexes - normal people feel good about themselves when they do something good, whereas the trolls and the point scorers etc can only feel good about themselves when they try to put others down. I pity them more than anything.


I think a lot of the issues stem from 2 people disagreeing and then one using the word "troll". Let's take for example Miamikid. He is 1 guy with strong opinions set in stone, literally going up against a dozen posters sometimes. Then he is called the bully &#128514;&#129318;‍♀. People bring his name up on random threads he isnt even a part of.-o:

Is anyone here a truly "bad" person or did someone dislike another and now they are working hard, going from thread to thread, to isolate that individual, ironically by calling out bully. Really look closer at someone to see what their true agenda is.

I think a little back and forth jab is fine, argument is fine, we are all adults and should be able to handle ourselves.

Sometimes people make jokes, it helps others especially if they are feeling down. Censoring extensively sucks out creative juices. Do we want bland rated g post &#128512;&#128077;... no &#128078;. If I start a thread and someone comes at me, I immediatly get my muhahahaha laugh going. Because they just opened the door to get it right back. &#128521;

On a side note, Miamikid wasnt the only one making a negative comment yet he was picked out as the person who needs to get backlash.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I think a lot of the issues stem from 2 people disagreeing and then one using the word "troll". Let's take for example Miamikid. He is 1 guy with strong opinions set in stone, literally going up against a dozen posters sometimes. Then he is called the bully &#128514;&#129318;‍♀. People bring his name up on random threads he isnt even a part of.-o:
> 
> Is anyone here a truly "bad" person or did someone dislike another and now they are working hard, going from thread to thread, to isolate that individual, ironically by calling out bully. Really look closer at someone to see what their true agenda is.
> 
> ...


It's not an issue for me. I have Miamikid on ignore only because I find that he is one of the less effective posters in this forum - I personally don't find his posts interesting.

I don't think the spats happen because two people disagree; it's because (usually) one of them can't accept that someone else has a different opinion and soon sinks down to personal insult. It's basically just lack of emotional intelligence and maturity.

These are, maybe coincidentally, often the people whose posts make you just sit back and think, "Wow - I never knew they made humans that dumb".


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's not an issue for me. I have Miamikid on ignore only because I find that he is one of the less effective posters in this forum - I personally don't find his posts interesting.
> 
> I don't think the spats happen because two people disagree; it's because (usually) one of them can't accept that someone else has a different opinion and soon sinks down to personal insult. It's basically just lack of emotional intelligence and maturity.
> 
> These are, maybe coincidentally, often the people whose posts make you just sit back and think, "Wow - I never knew they made humans that dumb".


I like Miamikid &#128514;. But then again he says I'm right , gives me these &#128077;and pumps my ego &#129335;‍♀.

Emotional intelligence is a big part. I think along these lines a lot of people think they handled a argument or a situation well when they were just as bad as the other..

I admit I give in to a jackass will argue back then feel dumb for engaging. I actually envy those that can actually ignore people. Must be nice.

Lately I have been trying to just shut it down with a joke and that seems to do the trick.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Can you please more clearly illustrate what you are trying to ask here? Are you stating that you would get less ride requests due to you driving in more desirable locales over that of less desirable ones? Common sense is at play here. If you are not accepting requests from the less desirable areas and only taking the ones you are more comfortable with, then yes, there is chance you will get less requests.
> 
> To me, you have the right to accept whatever requests you like. Uber is free to state whatever, but I have never heard of anyone getting deactivated for low acceptance rates.


He wasn't talking about deactivation, he was talking about Uber sending fewer pings to "cherry-pickers"

One of the tech websites did an article about that yesterday.

Once again, lying Uber is up to their dirty tricks.

They promised that drivers wouldn't be penalized for declining ride requests, and lo and behold they're penalizing drivers for "very low" acceptance rates by sending them fewer pings.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> actually envy those that can actually ignore people. Must be nice.


I just think to myself that even if a person doesn't smell too good, they probably taste good so they have at least that redeeming quality.

As for ignoring people, all humans look the same to me so :redface:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's.not just him. I read a thread today where someone made a legitimate point. That person then was made to be the "bad" guy. It's the division of the site in general. It use to be more cohesive and less attacking of each other. Isn't that the point of having mods to stop bullying? I'm done with my rant.


Which thread and who was made to be a "bad" guy? Maybe we can use that as a case sample for others to see if that guy was legit bullied or the bullying is based on one person's opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I like Miamikid &#128514;. But then again he says I'm right , gives me these &#128077;and pumps my ego &#129335;‍♀.


Oh hell, he just wants to get in your panties ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh hell, he just wants to get in your panties ...


UB coming in with the truth bombs.

So it's not because I'm wisdomis &#129300;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh hell, he just wants to get in your panties ...


I could never figure out why humans wear those. I wear a shirt and a cap so I look like a driver, but pax never say anything about me not wearing pants :whistling:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> UB coming in with the truth bombs.
> 
> So it's not because I'm wisdomis &#129300;


It's because you're ULTRA COOL!
&#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's because you're ULTRA COOL!
> &#128077;


&#127752;&#129412;&#127378;️&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> &#127752;&#129412;&#127378;️&#128526;&#128077;


Yes!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> &#127752;&#129412;&#127378;️&#128526;&#128077;


He's still trying to get into your panties


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I could never figure out why humans wear those. I wear a shirt and a cap so I look like a driver, but pax never say anything about me not wearing pants :whistling:


Mebe its because there's not much to see down there.
"Ohhhh. Cute lil fella ..."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear junk retracts, kind of like dogs but much, much bigger. You don't want to see it extended if you want to maintain any sense of human pride :laugh:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> The protected classes have been whining to their lamestream media enablers that no one wants to come to their dangerous crime infested neighborhoods to take them on $2.43 cent, wait 30 minute trips to the corner store while they shop, shoot the bull then take them back to the crib. So Uber is virtue signalling by punishing smart profitable drivers that have common sense.
> 
> This has been in the fake news all week.


I JUST caught up with this thread I posted the other day.

All I gots to say about ANY of it is... it has NOTHING to do with the destination- it has to do with I AM NOT DRIVING FOR LESS THAN 5$ - PLAIN AND SIMPLE!



Sick Duck said:


> I thought you were leaving California.
> 
> Quit being so picky and just accept all rides, you ant


**** california.

I can't leave. Its TRAPPED ME.



Steven Ambrose said:


> Can you please more clearly illustrate what you are trying to ask here? Are you stating that you would get less ride requests due to you driving in more desirable locales over that of less desirable ones? Common sense is at play here. If you are not accepting requests from the less desirable areas and only taking the ones you are more comfortable with, then yes, there is chance you will get less requests.
> 
> To me, you have the right to accept whatever requests you like. Uber is free to state whatever, but I have never heard of anyone getting deactivated for low acceptance rates.


OK.

So I TURN DOWN all these BULLCRAP trips that say "earnings $3.00-$5.00"

Why>? Because they are BULLCRAP.

I'd rather take a $70.00 trip to MODESTO (I did, btw- a few days ago)..... than take a $5.00 trip to the HEART of S.F. (the city is a shit hole anyways,.)

So.... after each one of these pool/min. fare rides just goes to PING heaven, it pops up a message and says...

"DESTINATION DISCRIMINATION is against Uber's TOS...doing this will result in FEWER TRIPS"

and it SEEMS ...like I've gotten fewer trips! So that's what I was asking..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> @@@@ california.
> 
> I can't leave. Its TRAPPED ME.


"Relax," said the night man

"We are programmed to receive

You can check out any time you like

But you can never leave!"


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Did they say this over the phone support line, the hub, in an email or text? If you received written documentation, save it. You're an IC, and you have the right to decline rides. But Uber doesn't have to give you rides, especially with so many drivers.
> 
> How's your new (used car)?


it was on the actual apps screen



Fozzie said:


> Throttled!
> 
> The good news is that in California you guys have AB5 to protect you and guarantee you minimum wage.


yeah ****ing right.



Invisible said:


> This isn't a literary site. And the OP also has a full-time job in addition to Uber, so he's employable. Stop knocking people down!


i love you.

I'm working my "full time" job right now lol



SHalester said:


> I don't suppose you can prove any of that beyond opinion or myth? I reject all pool pings since 12/2; hasn't effected my other pings at all......Just saying.


i'll TRY to screen shot it the next time it comes up....



[email protected] said:


> Do you guys really have $2 minimum fares?


i think it's 3.95



Jon77 said:


> This has nothing to do with not picking up in the hood.
> I drive in South Orange County, there are no hoods here, but I am getting these threats and actually being throttled if I decline these $2 rides.
> The crisis for uber is that most Cali drivers are now doing what I am doing and those short rides are going over to Lyft where drivers are still being kept in the dark regarding the length of the ride.
> Once Uber started losing market-share the alarm bells went off.
> ...


yeah i looked EVERYWHERE online for an image, i can't find it but YES they are threatening a good ol' throttling.

**** em.



Invisible said:


> I guess I speak Fox then because I understood what the OP's point was when I first read it. I get your point, though and hahaha on the ass part.
> 
> Not everyone has writing skills, especially with how schools have been in the last few decades or so with the decline of them providing quality education.


THANKS! Fox is ummmm a hARd language to p[ick up, but it's double plus plus good when used correctly. Much more efficient than newspeak.



Invisible said:


> I guess I speak Fox then because I understood what the OP's point was when I first read it. I get your point, though and hahaha on the ass part.
> 
> Not everyone has writing skills, especially with how schools have been in the last few decades or so with the decline of them providing quality education.


It's true///

foxes are very smart, but they don't edumacate---- us very well in Ska00l.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I wasn't trying to hikack the OP's thread. Just tired of certain members who criticize other members writing skills or tear them apart. And the person I quoted mentioned the employability of the OP. Many industries don't require writing skills.
> 
> This site has turned to &#128169; in the last 6 months with too many trolls, socks and bullies and mean spiritedness. I know it's the internet but still. It doesn't have to always be so negative. Who cares if someone spelt a word wrong or didn't write so eloquently as others? I get why longtime members have left this site.
> 
> ...


this FOX agrees- 105%!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> this FOX agrees- 105%!


Am sure he wasn't referring to me; however, will continue calling it the way I see it.
&#128526;


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

My lead heavy line tech makes $1500 plus benefits per week, and he has almost $200,000 in his 401(k).
His native language is Spanish, so his English is horrendous.
Like really horrendous.
I find myself wanting to choke him sometimes.
But he’s been employed with us for 12 years and there is a reason we keep him and he’s highly compensated.

Although I do believe grammar is important, marketable technical skills together with a good strong work ethic many times are more important than grammar skills.

There’s a lot of possible reasons for grammatical errors, for me a lot of it has to do with a small iPhone screen, errors are not so easy to see, combined with Siri’s voice to text inaccuracies.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

New2This said:


> He's still trying to get into your panties


lol!



FLKeys said:


> "Relax," said the night man
> 
> "We are programmed to receive
> 
> ...


Truer words were never foxed.



Jon77 said:


> My lead heavy line tech makes $1500 plus benefits per week, and he has almost $200,000 in his 401(k).
> His native language is Spanish, so his English is horrendous.
> Like really horrendous.
> I find myself wanting to choke him sometimes.
> ...


Did I STAMMER with muH GrAmmAR!?

lol livingthegawddamndream


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear junk retracts, kind of like dogs but much, much bigger. You don't want to see it extended if you want to maintain any sense of human pride :laugh:


Great, now I have to google "bear penis."

Edit: now I'm depressed.
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26855-polar-bear-penis-bone-may-be-weakened-by-pollution/


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Great, now I have to google "bear penis."
> 
> Edit: now I'm depressed.
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26855-polar-bear-penis-bone-may-be-weakened-by-pollution/


nasty... but i like it.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

oh man! :frown:
I saw the topic and thought something COMPLETELY different.
(sigh)


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> oh man! :frown:
> I saw the topic and thought something COMPLETELY different.
> (sigh)
> View attachment 418289


 Yeah I was initially fooled also.
Genuine Uber spanking would be awesome. 
&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

All you fools talking about minimum fares. I have no issues driving specific times and locations for the longer rides I prefer.

Ants need trip information so they don’t have to use brain cells to figure out they time and location correlated to types of rides. ✌


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> All you fools talking about minimum fares. I have no issues driving specific times and locations for the longer rides I prefer.
> 
> Ants need trip information so they don't have to use brain cells to figure out they time and location correlated to types of rides. ✌


 Thanks for gracing us with your wisdom.
Smarter words were never spoken.
You can see yourself off the stage now and please take your sign with you...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Ants need trip information so they don't have to use brain cells to figure out they time and location correlated to types of rides.


You are painting an awful lot of people with a very big brush. You haven't driven my market, and perhaps not my schedule, so I will take your insult with a grain of salt.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> My lead heavy line tech makes $1500 plus benefits per week, and he has almost $200,000 in his 401(k).
> His native language is Spanish, so his English is horrendous.
> Like really horrendous.
> I find myself wanting to choke him sometimes.
> ...


Agreed. And there's also such a thing as terrible grammar. Which is what I'm referring to.

Your line tech doesn't fall into the uneducated category. Ghetto slang and incorrect English does.

Will continue calling it how I see it. Please feel free to place me in the "ignore" category.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mista T said:


> You are painting an awful lot of people with a very big brush. You haven't driven my market, and perhaps not my schedule, so I will take your insult with a grain of salt.


a grain of salt or a gram of heroin (shrugs) not much of a difference.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Agreed. And there's also such a thing as terrible grammar. Which is what I'm referring to.
> 
> Your line tech doesn't fall into the uneducated category. Ghetto slang and incorrect English does.
> 
> And I will continue calling it how I see it. Please feel free to place me in the "ignore" category.


 I have very low tolerance also for ghetto talk.
But not all posts that are hard to decipher are because of that.
I think a lot of grammatical and sentence structure mistakes are because we are not using laptops or full-size computers, mainly we are using our phones and relying on Siri.
And many times we are just in a rush, we either get another ping or a phone call comes in, or life gets in the way.
Like me I just receive some parts so I got to go.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> I have very low tolerance also for ghetto talk.
> But not all posts that are hard to decipher are because of that.
> I think a lot of grammatical and sentence structure mistakes are because we are not using laptops or full-size computers, mainly we are using our phones and relying on Siri.
> And many times we are just in a rush, we either get another ping or a phone call comes in, or life gets in the way.
> Like me I just receive some parts so I got to go.


or we have the BEST edumacation...EVER!!!!!!!!!!! :O
but you already knew that !!!!! .... !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> His native language is Spanish, so his English is horrendous.


Non sequitur. My native language is English, and I have near-native level in Spanish.


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> I JUST caught up with this thread I posted the other day.
> 
> All I gots to say about ANY of it is... it has NOTHING to do with the destination- it has to do with I AM NOT DRIVING FOR LESS THAN 5$ - PLAIN AND SIMPLE!
> 
> ...


imgur/a/xEcz7ns

imgur/a/KJGzY2l

They are violating a judge's order & your independent contractor rights by punishing you for acceptence rate, I added your current situation to pic


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Non sequitur. My native language is English, and I have near-native level in Spanish.


 I cut Ramon a lot of slack because he's a damn good tech, and we work six days a week 10 hours a day so our schedules are really long.
He also had three kids to raise whenever he's not working, so I know it can't be easy to devote much time to learn a new language,
In college I took some language classes, German and Italian so I know what it takes to learn a different language.
I appreciate when somebody makes a genuine effort and Ramon does.

But sometimes I swear I want to strangle him or I wanna shoot myself, and sometimes I want to do both.
Last month we had such a fiasco over a thermostat on an overheating vehicle, due to the language barrier, it was absolutely ridiculous.

But in this line of work a great technician is worth his weight in gold and you will put up with a lot to make sure somebody else does not steal him.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

troothwilltriumph said:


> imgur/a/xEcz7ns
> 
> imgur/a/KJGzY2l
> 
> ...


This is the most interesting thing I have read in a LONG time.

WHAT CURRENT LEGAL: ACTIONS are being taken for it?


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> This is the most interesting thing I have read in a LONG time.
> 
> WHAT CURRENT LEGAL: ACTIONS are being taken for it?


None everybody in on the Ponzi it's pretty blatant at this point "losing" 12 million per day means 6 million in bribes to operate above the law a million for fraud ads to market everywhere & the rest cocaine prostitutes & mannsions baby

It's documented & has been for years it's like the old Vegas skim

Unfortunately unless you have maybe half a billion to burn you could legally put em out of biz in a few months other than that it's going to take one of the crazy folks to really go postal manifesto & all before anybody with power does anything

I mean world-wide their responsible for hundreds of murders, thousands of deaths, rapes, robberies, accidents etc and most places simply don't care

This thing is Enron & madoffs baby


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

troothwilltriumph said:


> None everybody in on the Ponzi it's pretty blatant at this point "losing" 12 million per day means 6 million in bribes to operate above the law a million for fraud ads to market everywhere & the rest cocaine prostitutes & mannsions baby
> 
> It's documented & has been for years it's like the old Vegas skim
> 
> ...


The thing that blows my mind is ....

this part about choosing the pings and the neighborhood and the fact we are supposed to get 10 min. fare?!? LOL yeah RIGHT! Gas is more per gallon than the min. fares.


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> The thing that blows my mind is ....
> 
> this part about choosing the pings and the neighborhood and the fact we are supposed to get 10 min. fare?!? LOL yeah RIGHT! Gas is more per gallon than the min. fares.


1995 minimum fare in ny was $6.50 $10 is around a year 2005 minimum fare that's 15 years ago no legit biz can compete it's predatory

Almost EVERY driver accepting less than $10 will fail

On average it's 2-3 rides an hour they are not guaranteed you won't get 4-6 rides 24/7

On average a ride is 15-20 minutes

2 an hour is $20 if your car is running with weight from pax it's costing you $6-10 an hour

That's $10-14 an hour which is barely minimum wage in most states

I cannot comprehend the children who say they want $5-7 minimum fares lol that's from 1995 & driver didn't have to pay for maintenance

Everything under 10 has been a cancel for 4+ years lol well 90+% of em and even the 20 or lesses I'll pass because of all the time money wasted driving to the less than $10 I have to cancel

5000 trips 4500 of them the same 40 miles to airport and prob 300 of the 500 shorties were my first 3 months 5 years ago before first pay cuts when I went to xl only

Less than $1 a mile is 1970s territory

I'm not a child in 1985 begging for $2 they want me to take every ride I need least $10 per and they still don't even charge that yet, that's how ridiculous it is, I know it won't happen but they're least $5 short paying labor on rides under 10 miles period

This movie came out in 1985 $2 is what Uber Lyft pay drivers gross in 2020 to deliver 100-500+ pounds 1-10 miles it's not advanced calculus a newspaper weighs a pound a bike requires no gas you are insane to deliver people or tacos for less than $8-10

No one expects to get rich being cab driver, it is top 5 most dangerous job more dangerous than being a police officer all I expect is minimum wage anything less is unacceptable & illegal

















5000+ rides 5 years approx 10K in repairs all verified with receipts is approx $2 per ride in future maintenance costs every ride is least $1-2 gas that's $3-4 costs every ride

Full tank airport 80 miles fill back up when home is $8+ gas at 22mpg that's $10 an hour operating costs

Vehicle fully depreciated, already owned now with 250+K miles, blue book maybe 3k at this point, 10+ years old, it might be cheaper for some but not by much and a 2015+ with 150,000+ miles on it is worthless for resale


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


From one friend to another, use proper English and make your own luck (as in find other work). Good luck


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's a damned shame that drivers are ignoring their community service responsibility.


Ha hahaha omg lol hahdhdha! Fart.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Isn't community service something you do to avoid jail time?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> This has nothing to do with not picking up in the hood.
> I drive in South Orange County, there are no hoods here, but I am getting these threats and actually being throttled if I decline these $2 rides.
> The crisis for uber is that most Cali drivers are now doing what I am doing and those short rides are going over to Lyft where drivers are still being kept in the dark regarding the length of the ride.
> Once Uber started losing market-share the alarm bells went off.
> ...


You hit it on the nose in my hood or anywhere near by the cheapest home is 700k but I still get $5 ride request and I decline everyone all the time.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Brush up your writing skills. We might understand you better and you'll be more employable.
> &#128077;


It's encoded. Did you lose your Ultra Deluxe Hyper 3 Decoder Ring?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> It's encoded. Did you lose your Ultra Deluxe Hyper 3 Decoder Ring?


 Oh crap you were right, but it doesn't get any better it's a stupid commercial.
Be sure to drink your Ovaltine...

WTF


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> Oh crap you were right, but it doesn't get any better it's a stupid commercial.
> Be sure to drink your Ovaltine...
> 
> WTF


I love Ovaltine.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> So I'm pretty sure this is for California only but I lead a whole bunch of garbage trips go down the drain and Uber said That's I would not get as many trip requests due to destination discrimination what are you guys know about this


Huh?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothwilltriumph said:


> imgur/a/xEcz7ns
> 
> imgur/a/KJGzY2l
> 
> ...


UBER ROCKS


Funky Monkey said:


> From one friend to another, use proper English and make your own luck (as in find other work). Good luck


Strongly agree. Folks who use English, such as this, are generally unemployable.



percy_ardmore said:


> It's encoded. Did you lose your Ultra Deluxe Hyper 3 Decoder Ring?


Yup, "you people" are definitely a different culture. Subculture.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Huh?


Seriously? You don't understand the post? I'll break it down for you:

1) Uber sent the OP multiple undesirable pings
2) OP accepted none of them
3) Uber sent him a message claiming that rejecting trips = "destination discrimination"
4) OP asked if any UP members know anything about Uber's message


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'll probably get in trouble for this one but here

Uber *****
Uber hummer
Uber whips 
Uber bdsm
Uber feet
Uber hand
Uber butt
Uber boob
Uber wtf


I mean why not....... Right?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Uber needs to go to the Doordash and GrubHub model of the tip being made before the trip included on the ping.

Want a short trip to the store?.... Add a $10 upfront tip and guaranteed some driver will take it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> it was on the actual apps screen





Greenfox said:


> yeah i looked EVERYWHERE online for an image, i can't find it but YES they are threatening a good ol' throttling.


Uber has been intentionally vague with their words since inception. They are good at writing things that can, and do, get interpreted many different ways.

They are not actually throttling you, doing so would be illegal. They want you to believe they are they are or will. They are playing games to get you to accept more trips, that is all.

If they were to actually throttle you, they wouldnt be dumb enough to actually show proof.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

To be an independent contractor means you’re free to do what you want. If you feel you were deactivated unfairly, collect your 10K at a small claims court.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> They are not actually throttling you, doing so would be illegal.


The law in CA (where OP is from) states that Uber is our employer. As long as Uber pays us at least minimum wage + benefits then it can send us as many or as few pings as it likes. However, Uber is currently ignoring the law. Which is illegal.

If Uber manages to argue in CA that we are independent contractors, in spite of AB5, then it would not be illegal for them to offer work to contractor drivers based on the likelihood (drivers' acceptance rate) that the driver would accept the work. However, this would undermine Uber's claim that it is not a principal but merely a payment collection agent for the contractor.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Uber needs to go to the Doordash and GrubHub model of the tip being made before the trip included on the ping.
> 
> Want a short trip to the store?.... Add a $10 upfront tip and guaranteed some driver will take it.


I'll take that. My bid is 9.99 drew.



Boca Ratman said:


> Uber has been intentionally vague with their words since inception. They are good at writing things that can, and do, get interpreted many different ways.
> 
> They are not actually throttling you, doing so would be illegal. They want you to believe they are they are or will. They are playing games to get you to accept more trips, that is all.
> 
> If they were to actually throttle you, they wouldnt be dumb enough to actually show proof.


but it literally said "YOU WILL GET FEWER TRIPS- DO YOPU UNDERSTAND?"

... it hasn't happened since but I swear to FOX God it happened.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

What is likely here is that Uber is deprioritising drivers with low acceptance rates, not throttling them. These two terms have been used interchangeably but they are not the same.

Throttling would mean Uber actively preventing drivers from being sent pings based on the number of pings already offered to him/her. I.e. "oh, you've already received one ping in the last hour? In that case you'll need to sit tight for another hour".

Depriortisation means that when a trip request is sent by a nearby pax, Uber examines all the drivers that are close to the pax and offers the ping first to the driver with the highest acceptance rate, then to the second highest, then to the third etc etc. This is why it's still possible for drivers in the low-acceptance doghouse to get frequent (although usually shit) pings when there are few drivers around or few drivers around who want to take the ping.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What is likely here is that Uber is deprioritising drivers with low acceptance rates, not throttling them. These two terms have been used interchangeably but they are not the same.
> 
> Throttling would mean Uber actively preventing drivers from being sent pings based on the number of pings already offered to him/her. I.e. "oh, you've already received one ping in the last hour? In that case you'll need to sit tight for another hour".
> 
> Depriortisation means that when a trip request is sent by a nearby pax, Uber examines all the drivers that are close to the pax and offers the ping first to the driver with the highest acceptance rate, then to the second highest, then to the third etc etc. This is why it's still possible for drivers I'm the low-acceptance doghouse to get frequent (although usually shit) pings when there are few drivers around or few drivers around who want to take the ping.


 You may be 100% correct on what's going on 
it's just so hard to decipher how the Algo works, and we may never actually know unless they are forced by the state to unveil the rationale regarding how work is doled out.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I'll take that. My bid is 9.99 drew.
> 
> 
> but it literally said "YOU WILL GET FEWER TRIPS- DO YOPU UNDERSTAND?"
> ...


It said something ambiguous like, "Declining requests will lead to fewer trips"

Do you understand? Uber has been playing this since its inception. This is not new. They know it will be interpreted the way you did.

Now if it said "we are no longer sending you requests because you are declining too many," then you have something. Telling you that not accepting trips leads to fewer trips is just stating the obvious. Uber just does this in an ambiguous way so people think, like you did, that they will be punished for not taking trips.

Just like, "higher acceptance rating leads to lower wait times" - again pointing out the obvious but can be interpreted several ways.

DO YOU UNDERSTAND ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> You may be 100% correct on what's going on
> it's just so hard to decipher how the Algo works, and we may never actually know unless they are forced by the state to unveil the rationale regarding how work is doled out.


Yeah, exactly how it works will always be a mystery. I read an article that claimed that the driver profiling is very low-level, i.e. when a pax requests an airport ride, the system will give preference to drivers who have received high ratings on airport trips.

I think that now there is plenty of evidence to show that Uber has moved away from "the closest driver gets the ping" to a more refined approach involving acceptance rate, the driver's rating, perceived quality of his/her vehicle etc etc.

Uber could not be this discerning before they had saturation of drivers, but now that they do they're putting it into effect. It makes sense to, as long as driver supply outstrips pax demand. I have a feeling, though, that this might backfire on them. Drivers have a long memory and when demand picks up again this might cost Uber later on down the line. It'll be a wait-and-see.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Sampson10 said:


> The protected classes have been whining to their lamestream media enablers that no one wants to come to their dangerous crime infested neighborhoods to take them on $2.43 cent, wait 30 minute trips to the corner store while they shop, shoot the bull then take them back to the crib. So Uber is virtue signalling by punishing smart profitable drivers that have common sense.
> 
> This has been in the fake news all week.


Since when did financial discrimination become a protected class? Pretty sure all companies do this it is called making a profit to companies that are what considered "successful" in society here in the USA


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> It said something ambiguous like, "Declining requests will lead to fewer trips"


Just like Lyfts messages. "You missed a request, this is bad for your AR. If you keep doing this, the world may come to an end." Yeah, so what, Lyft?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Oh crap you were right, but it doesn't get any better it's a stupid commercial.
> Be sure to drink your Ovaltine...
> 
> WTF


Not many people know that the only place Ovaltine was manufactured in the US was in Villa Park, IL.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> Not many people know that the only place Ovaltine was manufactured in the US was in Villa Park, IL.


I love Bosch also.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> It said something ambiguous like, "Declining requests will lead to fewer trips"
> 
> Do you understand? Uber has been playing this since its inception. This is not new. They know it will be interpreted the way you did.
> 
> ...


Sounds like horse shit.

And I OnLY DEAL IN FOX POOP



percy_ardmore said:


> Not many people know that the only place Ovaltine was manufactured in the US was in Villa Park, IL.


QuikKKK!


----------



## 4minus4 (Feb 21, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, exactly how it works will always be a mystery. I read an article that claimed that the driver profiling is very low-level, i.e. when a pax requests an airport ride, the system will give preference to drivers who have received high ratings on airport trips.
> 
> I think that now there is plenty of evidence to show that Uber has moved away from "the closest driver gets the ping" to a more refined approach involving acceptance rate, the driver's rating, perceived quality of his/her vehicle etc etc.
> 
> Uber could not be this discerning before they had saturation of drivers, but now that they do they're putting it into effect. It makes sense to, as long as driver supply outstrips pax demand. I have a feeling, though, that this might backfire on them. Drivers have a long memory and when demand picks up again this might cost Uber later on down the line. It'll be a wait-and-see.


I'd say vast majority of time it's closest driver, I think the discrimination kicks in when it's a bunch of drivers within a half mile

They don't want riders waiting much longer than they have to

Plus I have no issues getting pings and I've literally given hundreds of 1 stars, requested unmatched from every non x ride that didn't tip which is hundreds, ar has been under 10% for 4+ years, cancel rate went from 20% to over 50% in that time as the law suits have them ignoring that(if you cancel instead of work for free your fired = human trafficking lol it's beyond illegal lol stop hiding the details), I have very legalese support messages, I'm pretty much terrible for their service if it's any ride not going to airport

But when I flip x on from xl only I'm pinging every 5 minutes with or without 8+ ants the app shows circling all day

I do know 99% of my airport rides are 5 stars & from what it sounds like from here tipped at a much higher rate, I get lots of single female pax at early hours so no complaints there but 3-7am there's not many drivers out & about there's no rematches at that time they'll get $30 gross and airport is 30 miles from anywhere, so theyll either have to wait hours at airport or dead head that's less than $15 an hour, I get 65+ a toll they avoid for same trip and most could easily fit in an x, my dead head costs $4 & no till so on x I'm making $20+ more an hour on the trip on xl $50+ more

Tldr
It's still mostly closest driver gets ping if it's a bunch of ants with same gps it'll start discriminating on bogus factors like ar, cr, ratings, etc


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

4minus4 said:


> I'd say vast majority of time it's closest driver, I think the discrimination kicks in when it's a bunch of drivers within a half mile
> 
> They don't want riders waiting much longer than they have to
> 
> ...


What state do you drive in?


----------



## 4minus4 (Feb 21, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What state do you drive in?


1 of 50 sure it's not too hard to figure out but I don't volunteer that info lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

4minus4 said:


> 1 of 50 sure it's not too hard to figure out but I don't volunteer that info lol


Depriortisation seems to only affect drivers in California post AB5, hence my question. Drivers who are not in California are not getting deprioritised.

I see you are based in Denver. You are therefore unlikely to have encountered this issue.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

4minus4 said:


> I'd say vast majority of time it's closest driver, I think the discrimination kicks in when it's a bunch of drivers within a half mile
> 
> They don't want riders waiting much longer than they have to
> 
> ...


Didn't read it...True Hero....


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> UBER ROCKS
> 
> Strongly agree. Folks who use English, such as this, are generally unemployable.
> 
> ...


Even if only from a pride standpoint. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but even I have standards!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

4minus4 said:


> After a few declines they do the auto log off and when online a long time when there's a bunch of ants around they pop up the are you still accepting trips do you want to stay online then log me out
> 
> Which is violating independent contractor rights as long as I'm approved they have no business logging me on or off, only time they could is if app was on 12 straight hours which is daily limit, or over 70 for the week then they could, Lyft does that but Lyft also logs me off after every 3 ignores no fail violating labor laws
> 
> ...


&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What state do you drive in?


Hellifornia.


----------

